# Credit cards for new Expats



## haseeb786 (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi all,

Hope you're all well.

I've just been offered a new position in Dubai and am looking to move in August.

I'll be getting my finances in order here in the UK, and will be looking to take as much cash with me as possible.

With things like rent etc to take care of, I wanted to ask, is it possible to obtain a credit card straight away in the UAE if my employer can verify my salary etc?

Or do i have to wait 6 months?

I've heard mixed things on this, so was hoping someone here could clear that up for me.

In the end I'll try to avoid getting one if possible, but I know how it could be a good thing to have if used properly.

Cheers


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

haseeb786 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hope you're all well.
> 
> ...


I think the reason you will have heard different things is simply because no two individuals will have the same circumstances.

You mention rent and credit cards, you will have difficulty paying rent with a credit card. You will need cash in the bank to take care of all of your expenses associated with renting a property so that you can issue cheques where needed or make deposit payments for utilities etc 

As far as credit cards are concerned there are lots of factors.... who you work for, is it a new employment or transfer (makes a difference if you are on probation or not), who you bank with plus many more. 

In my circumstance I opened a bank account in UAE with the bank I bank with in the U.K. and had a cheque book, debit card and credit card with substantial limit within 7 days. 

Others I know have had to wait one salary cycle others 6 months. 

Unfortunately it's not one size fits all.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

If you are well paid in the UK, take out an HSBC Premier account in the UK before you leave and then you'll find it easier to get a UAE HSBC Premier account one when you arrive.

Some people complain about HSBC but personally i have never had an issue - all the banks here are just average and for every person you find who hates a given bank you'll find a dozen more who have no problems at all.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

twowheelsgood said:


> If you are well paid in the UK, take out an HSBC Premier account in the UK before you leave and then you'll find it easier to get a UAE HSBC Premier account one when you arrive.
> 
> Some people complain about HSBC but personally i have never had an issue - all the banks here are just average and for every person you find who hates a given bank you'll find a dozen more who have no problems at all.


Completely agree and this is what made things easier for me ..... I've banked with HSBC for many years in the U.K. and it was a doddle opening the account here with everything on a plate when I opened in the UAE. That said you will need to make sure all your documents are in order. Subsequently I can't fault them.

My daughter banked with them in the U.K. in a non Premier account and still found it quite easy to open in Abu Dhabi when she moved but didn't get everything quite as quick but still pretty good and had a card quite quickly.


----------



## sghkdub (Aug 5, 2016)

You should be able to get one virtually immediately with your proof of salary etc. At least I did. Also use HSBC... service is lousy but then, customer service doesn't exist anywhere in Dubai so far as I can tell.


----------



## haseeb786 (Jun 21, 2017)

sghkdub said:


> You should be able to get one virtually immediately with your proof of salary etc. At least I did. Also use HSBC... service is lousy but then, customer service doesn't exist anywhere in Dubai so far as I can tell.


My assumption was that I couldn't get one straight away because I don't have 3 months of statements, despite having a good monthly salary?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

haseeb786 said:


> My assumption was that I couldn't get one straight away because I don't have 3 months of statements, despite having a good monthly salary?


you can get one as soon as you have your bank account. Salary letter from an employer should be enough.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

rsinner said:


> you can get one as soon as you have your bank account. Salary letter from an employer should be enough.


Unless the salary letter states you are still in a probationary period .... some maybe wary if this is the case.


----------



## Mambo21 (Mar 19, 2016)

haseeb786 said:


> My assumption was that I couldn't get one straight away because I don't have 3 months of statements, despite having a good monthly salary?




I received a credit card about two weeks after landing. Having said that, I was transferred from another location (not a new hire) and my company certified my salary.


----------



## haseeb786 (Jun 21, 2017)

Mambo21 said:


> I received a credit card about two weeks after landing. Having said that, I was transferred from another location (not a new hire) and my company certified my salary.


Was that with the same bank you had previously or a new bank?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
It also depends a lot on the company you will be working for.
If the company is "listed" with the banks - you get preferential treatment, lower interest rates and more easy access to credit cards, loans etc.
It would be worth quietly asking whether the company is listed.
Two reasons for this - firstly listed companies tend to be better employers (paying salaries on time, for instance!) secondly - if the company is unlisted they might not be so reliable and it will definitely be more difficult to get the best deals.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Mambo21 (Mar 19, 2016)

Yes. My company already has a relationship with the bank, and no, I had not used this bank before arriving in Dubai.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

To get an idea if your company is listed with HSBC go online to their car loan calculator, part of the info is your employer and it will auto populate the drop down if it's listed with them. Not 100% accurate but if it's there it generally means it's listed.


----------



## falcon01 (Jan 29, 2017)

The bank that your company pays your salary into will offer a card. For others proof of salary will suffice. No banks requires you to be confirmed in service to get a card if you meet the salary eligibility.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

falcon01 said:


> The bank that your company pays your salary into will offer a card. For others proof of salary will suffice. No banks requires you to be confirmed in service to get a card if you meet the salary eligibility.


Very sweeping statements  ...... I wouldn't be so sure they are all correct but I'm sure if the OP works for a reputable company he'll get a card.


----------



## haseeb786 (Jun 21, 2017)

UKMS said:


> falcon01 said:
> 
> 
> > The bank that your company pays your salary into will offer a card. For others proof of salary will suffice. No banks requires you to be confirmed in service to get a card if you meet the salary eligibility.
> ...


So apparently the company and a lot of the staff bank with emirates NBD. 

Not "listed" though if that makes any difference


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

haseeb786 said:


> So apparently the company and a lot of the staff bank with emirates NBD.
> 
> Not "listed" though if that makes any difference


I guess when you arrive, get your bank account and apply for a credit card you'll find out


----------



## falcon01 (Jan 29, 2017)

You will be fine. Getting a credit card is least of your problem on arriving here. You can always shop around after getting your first card for promos and tie-ups with you company. It unlike a committed loan where you are stuck for the duration. 

Getting a cheque book for your bank account however is where people find a bit testy in order to issue rental cheques including post dated ones. Though the bank opens the account they will wait for your visa stamping to take place before issuing the cheque book. You will need to push the PRO on the Visa stamping. 



haseeb786 said:


> So apparently the company and a lot of the staff bank with emirates NBD.
> 
> Not "listed" though if that makes any difference


----------

